# Tool ID



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anybody know what these items are? I got them years ago from a neighbor. I believe that they were her mother’s. The spool of thread is for scale. In the first photo, I know the item on the right is a tatting shuttle but no idea about the thing on the left. In the second photo, the spool of thread and crochet hook are for scale. I think the item on the right is a needle for use with yarn. The top item looks like it may have broken off of something. The item in the middle has a hook that looks wrong for crochet. Any ideas?


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Is the hook,in the second pic for shoe buttons?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

snowlady said:


> Is the hook,in the second pic for shoe buttons?


Could be but is the hook too small for that?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

snowlady said:


> Is the hook,in the second pic for shoe buttons?


I wondered the same thing but like SL said, it's awfully small for that. But it might be a button hook for clothing.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

It is a button hook for shoes, ladies shoes had small buttons so did child shoes.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I’m still not sold on that one being a button hook. The parts that look like plastic are definitely Bakelite and I don’t think Bakelite and button hooks were in fashion at the same time. All the items were together with sewing, tatting and crochet supplies which is what led me to believe it has something to do with that.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

My thought when I first looked at those was horn/ivory, not Bakelite. Got a blacklight around?

Mon


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

frogmammy said:


> My thought when I first looked at those was horn/ivory, not Bakelite. Got a blacklight around?
> 
> Mon


I do own a black light but it is buried in storage until the house is built.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The hook is a button hook, not shoe buttons but for dresses and blouses.
There's a lot of them on ebay calling them all kinds of names, including corset lace puller and shoe lacing tool.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The oval piece looks like a tatting shuttle.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> The oval piece looks like a tatting shuttle.


That one I know. What is the thing on the left in the photo with the tatting shuttle?


----------

